# RSI bodykit



## Pimpmysplit (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi, new to the forum, and it’s maybe been asked mant times before,
But is anyone out there selling? Or reproducing the rsi bodykits ,
As I see a lot in the galleries, but don’t see any adds anywhere,,


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

You are not going to find anything and if you do you will spend more then your paid for the car for it i'm sure


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Anything is possible:thumbup: https://www.muggianu-turbo.de/ They sell a nice replica kit.


----------



## AllStarMe (Oct 21, 2006)

wow, nice find. 

Maybe i'll sell my bumpers and make an actual RSi out of my car


----------



## McLeod (Dec 23, 2010)

Good luck for finding parts.

Volkswagen Classic is selling NOS parts but no a complete kit. And yes, the ask a hell of money for the parts: For example Frontbumper only 1600 USD, fenders around 650 USD / piece..

Lots of mods to do and you have to do some improvement because of missing parts.


----------

